# Hedgie ran away from home.



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

Last night when I got home from work, I went to do my usual hedgie stuff I do every day. My female hedgie is missing!!

Her cage door was still locked and her potty pan was flipped around.

I cannot find her. I've put igloos, fleece, snuggle sacks, food, water, her wheel and treats all over on that level of the house.

I'm getting worried. I have no idea how she would of got out. Any finding the hedgie ideas?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

There was just another thread on here with another lost hedgie... what kind of cage was it?


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

It is like this one- http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=4471004 but *a lot * larger.

I don't know how she could of got through the bars. She is 5 months and 250 grams.


----------



## hedgehogsrule99 (Aug 7, 2011)

by "treats" , have you tried mealworms? Dusty goes anywhere for a couple mealworms


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

i lost my hedgehog jasper we searched for ever then 4hrs later i found out he was in my bed lol my point is look in extra beeding


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

I know exactly which cage you are talking about; I was looking at the same one just yesterday. I bet it said it's safe for hedgehogs, huh? The spaces are way too wide and I kept in mind the rule of thumb that whatever a hedgehog's head can fit through, they can get through it.

On to the biggest concern. I kinda lost Einstein last night. What I did was shut all the doors, put a meal worm in each room to see if it would be gone in fifteen minutes, and shut the lights off. I ended up finding him in my walk in closet.


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

I have the same cage for my male and never had a problem with him. I've put out chicken and her regular food. She is a very picky eater, I'm hoping the chicken will smell enough for her to come out. 

I'm worried, we pretty much have had our first snow storm of the season here today, and it's cold. I've cranked up the heat on that level of the house.

I'm starting to get worried, ugh. I might pull an all nighter.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

I just noticed that what I said may have come off as snarky, which I did not mean whatsoever! :shock: 

I truly wish I could send Einstein to you to give you a big prickly hug!

Just be calm and think very happy thoughts. You'll probably be laughing about this later! <3


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

why are you on the forums?!?! go find her! look under everything, search every inch of your house! might take awhile but you will find her


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That cage is perfectly fine for an adult or average sized hedgehog but 250g is small and yes that size could squeeze out the bars if they want. Some hedgehogs and other small animals are escape artists and will try everything to escape.


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

I pulled an all nighter and my little escape artist showed up to the food dish in the hallway.

I am so relieved!!! 

Any ideas for cages I can switch to until she gets a little bigger or how to hedgie proof the current cage??


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I don't see how a hog could get through those bars judging from that linked picture.  You could use coroplast around the walls secured by zipties. A cheap temporary fix would be cardboard walls ziptied to the cage. Maybe weave some placements through the bars, just a few ideas.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Ahh what a relief!! I was watching this thread, keeping my fingers crossed for you.

My friends have a ferret in a cage like that - the kind with the door on the side that swings down - and he has escaped from it. The door on their cage kind of attaches with hooks? So if you push on the door from the inside, a small space opens up where the edge of the door is. He was escaping that way. They got some of those metal clip hooks (pictured below) to attach the door a little more tightly to the cage and didn't have any more problems. Not sure if your cage is like that at all... just a suggestion.


----------



## AL111 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a similar cage and I know that my little guy (200g) could easily fit through the bars if he tried. Right now I have cardboard ziptied to the bars until I can find some coroplast. I just used the box it came in for cardboard, a cheap and easy fix until you can get a new cage or coroplast.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

You can try placemats too if you don't have access to coroplast. Pick some up at the dollar store & then hole punch the corners to put the zip tie through & attatch to the cage.


----------



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

hes probably just stuck somewhere or hiding in a dark corner youd never think to look. look in blankets, dark corners, under chairs.


----------

